# Drying towel



## Shogun

Best drying microfiber towel for 15-20gbp
How do you dry it
How do you store it


----------



## Bristle Hound

1. Prestige Car Care's Big Yellow drying towel FTW
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/products/prestige-car-cares-legendary-big-yellow
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355321
2. After a 30 degree wash using Fairy no bio washing powder, hang over clothes horse till dry. Dry's in no time TBH
3. With the rest of my MF's in a sealed plastic box in the garage


----------



## Brian1612

Check out the fecks philosophy professor plush.


----------



## Forsh

I've just ordered these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261306302958?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

as seen on here recently


----------



## Luke M

Easy one for me.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Fleks Philosophy professor plush end of.... no others needed!!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

fecks philosophy professor plush  best i have used to far and is stuck together unlike others that pull apart in the middle.
wash with this https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com.../adams-microfiber-revitalizer-brightener-36oz just spray it all over then at 30c, if you have to tumble dry it then do it on a low setting


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Diamond weave MF same as big yellow
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Microfibre-Diamond-Automotive-Caravan-Motorhome/dp/B00BYGN3XU
Probably find them cheaper still from else where.
The Drinker above also looks to be better value than the big yellow.

I bought a very big plastic box from dunelms.

I dry them on a low heat in the tumble dryer. No problems yet with doing it. When the sun is shining they go out on the line.


----------



## fatdazza

Bristle Hound said:


> 1. Prestige Car Care's Big Yellow drying towel FTW
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/products/prestige-car-cares-legendary-big-yellow
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355321
> 2. After a 30 degree wash using Fairy no bio washing powder, hang over clothes horse till dry. Dry's in no time TBH
> 3. With the rest of my MF's in a sealed plastic box in the garage


I am sure you may have had no issues, but a liquid non bio is recommended over a powder. :thumb:

Also a cup of vinegar in the softener draw also helps to remove any remaining soap residue left in the fibres


----------



## DrEskimo

LE Silverback XL

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/silverback-xl-drying-towel

Although it looks like its the same as the fecks philosophy one, so either or...!


----------



## Brian1612

DrEskimo said:


> LE Silverback XL
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/silverback-xl-drying-towel
> 
> Although it looks like its the same as the fecks philosophy one, so either or...!


Quite different eskimo. The fecks towel has a higher GSM I believe and it's also got a longer, more plush pile.


----------



## DrEskimo

Brian1612 said:


> Quite different eskimo. The fecks towel has a higher GSM I believe and it's also got a longer, more plush pile.


You sure?

Professor Pile: "The generous 50cm x 80cm 1200gsm deep pile spec.."

Silverback XL: "Size: 50x80 cm, Weight: 1200 GSM, Fibers: Plush chenille fibers"

Obviously I cant comment on the depth of the piles, but I would imagine the fact they are both the same GSM is a strong indicator they are both the same...?


----------



## Jamesrt2004

DrEskimo said:


> LE Silverback XL
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/silverback-xl-drying-towel
> 
> Although it looks like its the same as the fecks philosophy one, so either or...!


This is what I use currently, it's great. Very happy after using a bunch of various drying towels of a few weave/plush etc varieties.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

DrEskimo said:


> LE Silverback XL
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/silverback-xl-drying-towel
> 
> Although it looks like its the same as the fecks philosophy one, so either or...!


yes and i bet that one isnt stuck together like the professor plush is which seems to make it work a lot better at absorbing water!


----------



## neilmcl

fatdazza said:


> I am sure you may have had no issues, but a liquid non bio is recommended over a powder. :thumb:
> 
> Also a cup of vinegar in the softener draw also helps to remove any remaining soap residue left in the fibres


That would be a "cap" of vinegar, I'd think a cup of vinegar is just a tad too much. :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

The drying towels I reach for are as follows, Nanolex Drying towel and then the Britemax Uber max, both excellent towels.

All my towels are dried on the line or the clothes airer then are folded and stored in some plastic storage drawers :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Fireball/Gyeon twist fibre towel, s***s all over ever towel I've tried. And I used to be a massive Uber advocate. I personally wouldn't even bother with waffle weave, as every waffle one I've tried has needed 2 towels to dry a small car.


----------



## cleslie

Luke M said:


> Easy one for me.
> TBD Review: In2Detailing's Drinker Towel - YouTube


+1! It's a great towel.


----------



## Brian1612

DrEskimo said:


> You sure?
> 
> Professor Pile: "The generous 50cm x 80cm 1200gsm deep pile spec.."
> 
> Silverback XL: "Size: 50x80 cm, Weight: 1200 GSM, Fibers: Plush chenille fibers"
> 
> Obviously I cant comment on the depth of the piles, but I would imagine the fact they are both the same GSM is a strong indicator they are both the same...?


Not worlds apart but certainly not the same. As the Jon at Forensic Detailing pointed out, the silverback gets its GSM from how densely packed the MF is. The Fecks gets it from it's deep, soft pile. He also noted that when tested the Feck's actually achieved it's 1200 GSM quote (possibly surpassed it) where as the other high GSM towels, the Silverback included fell short on quoted GSM claims.


----------



## Deje

I have high expectations of the new double-sided twisted:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Britemax for me, great towel for a tenner. Not too big like some others which can drag on the floor when doing lower panels if not careful. 


Gonz


----------



## phooeyman

These are awesome for the money http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ibre-twisted-pile-drying-towel-74-x-90cm.html
Using a QD as a drying aid for a little paint pop....Gives great results


----------



## steelghost

I've got one of these and rate it highly. I've also got one of the In2Detailing "Drinker" towels which I've yet to try, but Luke's review looked promising and it certainly feels the part.


----------



## neilmcl

phooeyman said:


> These are awesome for the money http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ibre-twisted-pile-drying-towel-74-x-90cm.html
> Using a QD as a drying aid for a little paint pop....Gives great results


Best one I've used so far :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl

and


----------



## Bristle Hound

fatdazza said:


> I am sure you may have had no issues, but a liquid non bio is recommended over a powder. :thumb:
> 
> Also a cup of vinegar in the softener draw also helps to remove any remaining soap residue left in the fibres


Been washing the Big Yellow & all my other MF's in Fairy non bio powder since I got into Detailing with no issues

Cheers for the tip about the vinegar :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

steelghost said:


> I've got one of these and rate it highly.


yeh the polished bliss towels are good but separate in the middle unlike the fecks professor plush. i have both and the fecks is a lot better


----------



## Shogun

so most of you guys loves the fecks
but they dont shipp to croatia


----------



## Andysp

phooeyman said:


> These are awesome for the money http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...ibre-twisted-pile-drying-towel-74-x-90cm.html
> Using a QD as a drying aid for a little paint pop....Gives great results


Used of of these last week,absolutely soaking wet,wrung it out and continued drying,so good i bought one,superb bit of kit!!


----------



## Andysp

Washing and storage 

Wash at 30°c using a non bio liquid detergent,white vinegar in the conditioner draw.
Dry naturally on a clothes horse or washing line,store in a sealed box once completely dry.

Bob's your uncle!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Shogun said:


> so most of you guys loves the fecks
> but they dont shipp to croatia


ask them on facebook


----------



## DrEskimo

Brian1612 said:


> Not worlds apart but certainly not the same. As the Jon at Forensic Detailing pointed out, the silverback gets its GSM from how densely packed the MF is. The Fecks gets it from it's deep, soft pile. He also noted that when tested the Feck's actually achieved it's 1200 GSM quote (possibly surpassed it) where as the other high GSM towels, the Silverback included fell short on quoted GSM claims.


Ah very interesting...

Shame it falls short of the claimed figures. Do you remember by how much? Enough to notice any real world difference between the two?


----------



## Shogun

OvEr_KiLL said:


> ask them on facebook


Du not have facebook instagram tweeter and such soicial things


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Shogun said:


> Du not have facebook instagram tweeter and such soicial things


Ebay...?


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> Not worlds apart but certainly not the same. As the Jon at Forensic Detailing pointed out, the silverback gets its GSM from how densely packed the MF is. The Fecks gets it from it's deep, soft pile. He also noted that when tested the Feck's actually achieved it's 1200 GSM quote (possibly surpassed it) where as the other high GSM towels, the Silverback included fell short on quoted GSM claims.


didnt the silverback come first in that test


----------



## Brian1612

cheekymonkey said:


> didnt the silverback come first in that test


Your thinking of the original drying towel test. The Professor Plush wasn't out at that point so Jon reviewed it later on and said it's as good as either of his top two which I think were the Master of Fibres and Silverback.






Also Jon's write up on the towel from his FB page below.

_Kindly sent a new to the market drying towel by Markus Feck of Feck's Philosophy Ltd to test and feedback on...

The "Professor Plush" is a 50x80cm, deep nap, double layered, high density (1200gsm), open/split pile, suede mf border, microfiber drying towel

As Ive said before this is my personal favorite format of drying towel which really excels in the following:

highest water capacity format
very high dirt tolerance (able to absorb any residual dirt missed during the cleaning process into the thick pile and cushion it from scratching the paint)
Great at static drying through absorption so can soak up the water in the hard to hit place like lower grills or wing mirror surrounds

Used the towel for the first time today to dry a mk6 golf..

From giving out the specs of the towel most people that are familiar with the channel will already be drawing comparisons to the KKD Silverback and the Master of fibers.. However, it is a slightly different animal. This towel gets its density from having a higher pile (longer strands of microfiber on the nap as shown in the pictures) , the other towels have shorter strands more bunched together.. In practical terms this means the towel has a softer fluffier feel of a higher nap and a higher level of cushioning... A shorter denser towel will absorb quicker and sit down a bit more level on the panels... realistically though both types of offerings share the same approach.

Using the towel is a joy... You can work it over your panels knowing that the deep cushioned pile provides just about the safest material you could ever put on your paintwork... No pressure required, light handed gentle pat drying..

Linting, should be an issue. I was expecting the towel to lint based on my experience of this specific high pile format.. It didnt... that threw me a bit and Im going to test it further (and work the towel harder with more drag)...

The towel has the horsepower to easily dry a car.. Once this towel gets saturated its done for the day.. Thats a weakness of most formats beyond your waffles and diamond weaves.. you wont be wringing this towel out and going again due to its density.. So if you need to do multiple cars, then buy multiple towels. At 13 pounds a unit, understand that you are again paying bottom of the market price for high quality dense microfiber (thats always an important factor for me to truly categorize something as class leading)

If you favor the fluffly dense format of drying towel then it will be hard to over look this offering... The Silverback and the Master of Fibers are the best 2 towels I had ever seen prior to this.. This towel is up there with them, both in terms of price and performance.. The only noticeable pragmatic difference in how the towel "feels and behaves" is the extra pile height versus its shorter nap but denser offering rivals... I cant foresee anyone not being satisfied with this product so it gets a big thumbs up from the Forensic Detailing Channel and I encourage anyone that reads this and is in a market for drying towels to suck it and see (not literally)... you will not be disappointed..._


----------



## Brian1612

DrEskimo said:


> Ah very interesting...
> 
> Shame it falls short of the claimed figures. Do you remember by how much? Enough to notice any real world difference between the two?


From talking to Jon I think from memory he worked it out at around 1100 GSM. Personally I would be surprised if you could notice any difference and Jon did say most towels usually fall just short of the quoted density claims. One of the things that surprised him with the Professor Plush I believe.

In reality all of these towels are very similar and I don't think you would be disappointed purchasing any of them. Really just comes down to price and whether you like the plush or twisted pile type towels.


----------



## Deje

Brian1612 said:


> Your thinking of the original drying towel test. The Professor Plush wasn't out at that point so Jon reviewed it later on and said it's as good as either of his top two which I think were the Master of Fibres and Silverback.
> 
> Car detailing Vlog - Wax updates / Drying towel / F-JAS / Paint correction - YouTube
> 
> Also Jon's write up on the towel from his FB page below.
> 
> _Kindly sent a new to the market drying towel by Markus Feck of Feck's Philosophy Ltd to test and feedback on...
> 
> The "Professor Plush" is a 50x80cm, deep nap, double layered, high density (1200gsm), open/split pile, suede mf border, microfiber drying towel
> 
> As Ive said before this is my personal favorite format of drying towel which really excels in the following:
> 
> highest water capacity format
> very high dirt tolerance (able to absorb any residual dirt missed during the cleaning process into the thick pile and cushion it from scratching the paint)
> Great at static drying through absorption so can soak up the water in the hard to hit place like lower grills or wing mirror surrounds
> 
> Used the towel for the first time today to dry a mk6 golf..
> 
> From giving out the specs of the towel most people that are familiar with the channel will already be drawing comparisons to the KKD Silverback and the Master of fibers.. However, it is a slightly different animal. This towel gets its density from having a higher pile (longer strands of microfiber on the nap as shown in the pictures) , the other towels have shorter strands more bunched together.. In practical terms this means the towel has a softer fluffier feel of a higher nap and a higher level of cushioning... A shorter denser towel will absorb quicker and sit down a bit more level on the panels... realistically though both types of offerings share the same approach.
> 
> Using the towel is a joy... You can work it over your panels knowing that the deep cushioned pile provides just about the safest material you could ever put on your paintwork... No pressure required, light handed gentle pat drying..
> 
> Linting, should be an issue. I was expecting the towel to lint based on my experience of this specific high pile format.. It didnt... that threw me a bit and Im going to test it further (and work the towel harder with more drag)...
> 
> The towel has the horsepower to easily dry a car.. Once this towel gets saturated its done for the day.. Thats a weakness of most formats beyond your waffles and diamond weaves.. you wont be wringing this towel out and going again due to its density.. So if you need to do multiple cars, then buy multiple towels. At 13 pounds a unit, understand that you are again paying bottom of the market price for high quality dense microfiber (thats always an important factor for me to truly categorize something as class leading)
> 
> If you favor the fluffly dense format of drying towel then it will be hard to over look this offering... The Silverback and the Master of Fibers are the best 2 towels I had ever seen prior to this.. This towel is up there with them, both in terms of price and performance.. The only noticeable pragmatic difference in how the towel "feels and behaves" is the extra pile height versus its shorter nap but denser offering rivals... I cant foresee anyone not being satisfied with this product so it gets a big thumbs up from the Forensic Detailing Channel and I encourage anyone that reads this and is in a market for drying towels to suck it and see (not literally)... you will not be disappointed..._


Jon still has Silverback as number 1 in his 2016 Detailing Product Awards video!




Just want to throw a little gasoline in the fire


----------



## Shogun

Hawkesybaby said:


> Ebay...?


Hm.. will order it via a frend from the uk


----------



## Deje

Shogun said:


> Hm.. will order it via a frend from the uk


Just send a email , they give ju a price on shipping!


----------



## Brian1612

Can't comment on that Deje, might just be going off the back of the drying towel shoot out review? I just know it was on par with those towels as the review states. Think it ultimately comes down to preference and cost possibly to separate them. I love the Professor Plush personally. Just soaks up water like nothing I have tried before and with the softness and long pile don't think you get much safer when it comes to drying.


----------



## Shogun

What about wooly mamooth from chemical guys


----------



## Shogun




----------



## 1mb

Chen Guys Wooly Mammoth gets my vote. Also have the Britemax Uber Max Towel too


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Shogun said:


>


enjoy mate


----------



## Actrosman

For £20, these do a decent enough job plus you'll have spares for buffing up..and not the working out type! B&Q knock 'em out for around £4 http://tinyurl.com/j2lexn8


----------



## ShaunButton

Masters of fibres towel is an immense towel, I use them for valeting purposes and do extremely well

Highly recommend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixy

Actrosman said:


> For £20, these do a decent enough job plus you'll have spares for buffing up..and not the working out type! B&Q knock 'em out for around £4 http://tinyurl.com/j2lexn8


Quite like these too. Our local B&Q recently closed so they were discounting everything, bought a few spares and stocked up for under £3 each.


----------



## Actrosman

Dixy said:


> Quite like these too. Our local B&Q recently closed so they were discounting everything, bought a few spares and stocked up for under £3 each.


Each to their own and all that but I wouldn't pay out the money for one of the fancy branded ones when these ones do the same thing and to me, sub £20 for 6 is a bargain


----------



## Dixy

Actrosman said:


> Each to their own and all that but I wouldn't pay out the money for one of the fancy branded ones when these ones do the same thing and to me, sub £20 for 6 is a bargain


I have recently bought a big drying towel to try out and it is very good. I like to use QD when drying so find the smaller ones easier to handle and having a few keep changing them as I go.

Good to have a range of cloths and towels for different situations.


----------



## Gussy

Professor Plush looks very like the Aqua Deluxe towel doesn't it ?


----------



## Shogun

Need to wash my towel an mitt
But over here i can not find any non bio liquid washing stuff
Any sugestiions


----------



## Naith

Actrosman said:


> Each to their own and all that but I wouldn't pay out the money for one of the fancy branded ones when these ones do the same thing and to me, sub £20 for 6 is a bargain


I used a Kent towel and thought it was OK. It wasn't until I bought a more expensive (not that expensive - under a tenner for a large twisted towel from In2Detaling) towel that the difference was HUGELY noticeable. It sucks up the water far, far better than the Kent towel.

Most important of all, it glides over the paint far easier than the Kent towel. I'm sold, and at the end of the day, you're talking a difference of around a fiver...


----------



## Brian1612

Think it's quite similar gussy in looks and pile. Difference with the professor plush is it doesn’t lint everywhere like the AF deluxe and it is way more absorbant. I sold my AF deluxe on such was the dissapointment with it.


----------



## neilmcl

Shogun said:


> Need to wash my towel an mitt
> But over here i can not find any non bio liquid washing stuff
> Any sugestiions


Where's over here?


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Shogun said:


>


Best decision you'll make!

The towel is unreal!


----------



## H-M3

is there any codes for DW members?


----------



## Shogun

neilmcl said:


> Where's over here?


Croatia


----------



## Gussy

Brian1612 said:


> Think it's quite similar gussy in looks and pile. Difference with the professor plush is it doesn't lint everywhere like the AF deluxe and it is way more absorbant. I sold my AF deluxe on such was the dissapointment with it.


Yea, I'm from Australia and I went to the trouble of getting the AF Deluxe shipped over here as noone sold it here and peoples heads were exploding with how awesome it was. I ended up with the same problem as you - lint everywhere even after multiple washes. Cost me a fair chunk to get sent over here as you can imagine. I'm looking for a new drying towel now, but as you can imagine following the latest fads on Detailing World has gotten me stung a few times.
This drying towel looks good though, also recommended by John on Forensic Detailing which is good as well, as I've bought a few things that he recommended and was well happy.


----------



## Shogun

tested it today its superb excellent absorption

thank you folks


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

H-M3 said:


> is there any codes for DW members?


Discount code 'FPcrew15'


----------



## mikster

2x professor plush ordered


----------



## MarkusF

Thanks for your order enjoy the towels


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

I need to check out those towels. I used an Ultimate Finish Ultimate drying towel for a while and I liked it. I now have a Autofinesse Aqua Deluxe but its a bit fluffy even after multiple washes.


----------



## Fidge

I've just brought an Ultimate Finish Ultimate Drying Towel and used it for the first time at the weekend. I was impressed with how quick it dried, it didn't need wringing out and dried the whole car. I'm happy with that for now.


----------



## ShaunButton

.....


----------



## czm

MarkusF said:


> Thanks for your order enjoy the towels


Would it be OK to pay and collect from Newmarket? I am there everyday and need a new Prof Plush?


----------



## MarkusF

czm said:


> Would it be OK to pay and collect from Newmarket? I am there everyday and need a new Prof Plush?


Of course! not a problem! when would you be able to collect it? Markus


----------



## czm

MarkusF said:


> Of course! not a problem! when would you be able to collect it? Markus


Awesome, thanks Markus. Can I say Monday/Tuesday next week? Is there a better time that suits you then no problem. I can fit in around you really.

I am normally in Newmarket from around 7.30am and then again around 5.30pm everyday in the week.


----------



## MarkusF

czm said:


> Awesome, thanks Markus. Can I say Monday/Tuesday next week? Is there a better time that suits you then no problem. I can fit in around you really.
> 
> I am normally in Newmarket from around 7.30am and then again around 5.30pm everyday in the week.


Perfect! send me a private message when you about(free) monday and come and see us.


----------



## czm

MarkusF said:


> Perfect! send me a private message when you about(free) monday and come and see us.


Really sorry Markus i have not been in touch yet. Just been made at work. I will give you a shout later in the week to pop over and pick up some bits.

Thanks again


----------



## MarkusF

No worries at all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

Hi Markus
Just ordered one of these 10 mins ago from you as looks the best of the best.
Quick question and once used for final drying should just let dry naturally or wash in machine and let dry of own accord?
Thanks Mark


----------



## MarkusF

Hi Mark.

There are instructions on the back on the leaflet supplied with the towel.

Depends on how dirty the towel gets after drying the car.
If it's not to dirty let it dry naturally otherwise follow care instructions on the leaflet. Hope that helps 

Thanks very much for shopping with us and enjoy the Professor Plush 

Markus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

Hi Markus

is 1 Professor Plush enough to dry one family sized hatchback without being ringed out?

just wondering if i should order 1 or 2 

thanks


----------



## Brian1612

1 will be more than enough bigup


----------



## MarkusF

Hey Bigup

Like Brian mentioned 1 will be ok 

Markus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benji1205

Literally was about to order a Gyeon towel but after reading through this have opted to give the professor plush a bash - looking forward to trying it out next week - bring on the better weather


----------



## brooklandsracer

MarkusF said:


> Hi Mark.
> 
> There are instructions on the back on the leaflet supplied with the towel.
> 
> Depends on how dirty the towel gets after drying the car.
> If it's not to dirty let it dry naturally otherwise follow care instructions on the leaflet. Hope that helps
> 
> Thanks very much for shopping with us and enjoy the Professor Plush
> 
> Markus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Marcus
Received the towel today and looks and feels great quality and cannot believe how heavy it is.
One question and that is why do you have to wash it first before you use it?
Why can't you just use as is?

Thanks Mark


----------



## neilmcl

Nothing to stop you using it as is but generally all MF towels/cloths improve after one or more washes.


----------



## brooklandsracer

neilmcl said:


> Nothing to stop you using it as is but generally all MF towels/cloths improve after one or more washes.


Not used one of these towels before, so is it best once soap rinsed off to dry worst of car with my large synthetic leather then completely dry with this towel or dry the whole car with just the towel?


----------



## cheekymonkey

brooklandsracer said:


> Not used one of these towels before, so is it best once soap rinsed off to dry worst of car with my large synthetic leather then completely dry with this towel or dry the whole car with just the towel?


There is a good reason to wash before you use, and that is to get rid of any lint
in the towel.Also any die left in the towel.


----------



## brooklandsracer

cheekymonkey said:


> There is a good reason to wash before you use, and that is to get rid of any lint
> in the towel.Also any die left in the towel.


What has your answer got to do with the quote you replied to?


----------



## cheekymonkey

its the answer to your question in post 79 :thumb:


----------



## MarkusF

brooklandsracer said:


> Hi Marcus
> 
> Received the towel today and looks and feels great quality and cannot believe how heavy it is.
> 
> One question and that is why do you have to wash it first before you use it?
> 
> Why can't you just use as is?
> 
> Thanks Mark


Hi Mark

When you receive your towels you should wash them just to ensure they are clean and free from any contaminants they may have come in contact with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

cheekymonkey said:


> its the answer to your question in post 79 :thumb:


Maybe you should quote post 79 next time rather than quote 81 then I would know the answer relates to that question :wall:


----------



## brooklandsracer

MarkusF said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> When you receive your towels you should wash them just to ensure they are clean and free from any contaminants they may have come in contact with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Marcus

But I will use as is straight away as it is pristine soft clean condition but if i get OCD then probably would wash first, lol:thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Can anyone advise me on post 81 please?


----------



## Shogun

What do you mean by worst ?


----------



## Surrey Sam

brooklandsracer said:


> Can anyone advise me on post 81 please?


No need for the synthethic leather, bin it and just use the drying towel after your final rinse.


----------



## macca666

brooklandsracer said:


> Can anyone advise me on post 81 please?


The point of a drying towel is to dry the car so not sure why you're wanting to use something before it??

There are various methods people use some pat dry and some drag over the bodywork (which is my preferred method)

If you've got protection on your car use an open ended hose as your last rinse which should sheet most of the water away allowing you to take what's left off with your new drying towel :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Shogun said:


> What do you mean by worst ?


By worst I mean to dry off most of car or 90% of car with leather then use the towel or should I simply dry off all water with the towel?


----------



## macca666

brooklandsracer said:


> Thanks Marcus
> 
> But I will use as is straight away as it is pristine soft clean condition but if i get OCD then probably would wash first, lol:thumb:


Not sure why you're ignoring instructions?? I've found as well with my drying towels they actually work better after being washed and soak up the water better.

It's like a bath towel and you would always wash that before first use on yourself - or is that a debate for another thread :lol::lol:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Surrey Sam said:


> No need for the synthethic leather, bin it and just use the drying towel after your final rinse.


Ahh so just bin the new autoglym leather AGGGGGGGH


----------



## brooklandsracer

macca666 said:


> The point of a drying towel is to dry the car so not sure why you're wanting to use something before it??
> 
> There are various methods people use some pat dry and some drag over the bodywork (which is my preferred method)
> 
> If you've got protection on your car use an open ended hose as your last rinse which should sheet most of the water away allowing you to take what's left off with your new drying towel :thumb:


No i did not want to use something before it but just asking if I had to, I am a :newbie: to all this and always put through car wash and now doing it myself but need advice hence why asking questions that I do not know about. Never knew these towels existed before joining this site recently.

Yes I have wax on car but can not use hose I live on busy one way road and dangerous so will have to take car to a car park with my pump pre wash and a couple buckets of water.


----------



## macca666

brooklandsracer said:


> No i did not want to use something before it but just asking if I had to, I am a :newbie: to all this and always put through car wash and now doing it myself but need advice hence why asking questions that I do not know about. Never knew these towels existed before joining this site recently.
> 
> Yes I have wax on car but can not use hose I live on busy one way road and dangerous so will have to take car to a car park with my pump pre wash and a couple buckets of water.


No worries we're all a friendly bunch on here and it's actually one of the best forums I've used where you don't get flamed for asking questions.

Don't know if you've considered ONR if you've no hose. Have a search on here I've never used it but only cause I've always had use of a hose.

Put your leather on eBay for sale or keep it and use for the glass about your house that's what I used to use mine for in the days of the good old leather chamois when I didn't know any better! (Yes I am that old :lol


----------



## neilmcl

brooklandsracer said:


> Can anyone advise me on post 81 please?


Yes, throw it away as you'll never need the synthetic chamois again.


----------



## brooklandsracer

macca666 said:


> No worries we're all a friendly bunch on here and it's actually one of the best forums I've used where you don't get flamed for asking questions.
> 
> Don't know if you've considered ONR if you've no hose. Have a search on here I've never used it but only cause I've always had use of a hose.
> 
> Put your leather on eBay for sale or keep it and use for the glass about your house that's what I used to use mine for in the days of the good old leather chamois when I didn't know any better! (Yes I am that old :lol


So how good is the ONR then?
I was going to use BH pre wash in pump cannister with lance and take large bucket water roundto car park then when pre wash done empty dregs in cannister and fill out of plain water bucket ready to rinse and with rest of water in bucket add my car wash shampoo and wash car then spray off with water in cannister. This seems most easiest way to me or would you say go with the ONR? Thanks for any help from all.:thumb:


----------



## Surrey Sam

I'd suggest taking your gear to a garage with a Jet Wash facility and use that.

Method:
1) Spray pre wash and let it dwell for a few mins.
2) Jet wash off.
3) 2 bucket method shampoo wash.
4) Jet wash off.
5) Towel dry.
6) Stand back & admire shiny clean car.


----------



## neilmcl

Surrey Sam said:


> I'd suggest taking your gear to a garage with a Jet Wash facility and use that.
> 
> Method:
> 1) Spray pre wash and let it dwell for a few mins.
> 2) Jet wash off.
> 3) 2 bucket method shampoo wash.
> 4) Jet wash off.
> 5) Towel dry.
> 6) Stand back & admire shiny clean car.


I'd love to see the face of the person next in the queue waiting to use the jet wash


----------



## mattyh2013

Just ordered a Professor Plush !
Cannot wait to use it :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Surrey Sam said:


> I'd suggest taking your gear to a garage with a Jet Wash facility and use that.
> 
> Method:
> 1) Spray pre wash and let it dwell for a few mins.
> 2) Jet wash off.
> 3) 2 bucket method shampoo wash.
> 4) Jet wash off.
> 5) Towel dry.
> 6) Stand back & admire shiny clean car.


:detailer: Yes i see what you are saying but tonight just ordered from slims a large bucket with grit guard as well as BH and wash mitt, so will be doing myself, yes complete joke having to take cart a pump bottle and bucket/s of water to car and drive to a car park but have no choice especially after members on here told me about the local car wash using cheap **** that strips wax and f**ks the paintwork.


----------



## Naith

neilmcl said:


> I'd love to see the face of the person next in the queue waiting to use the jet wash


Lol, you're right - they're usually not that impressed! I know as I do something similar here in Spain. I time it when there's hardly anyone around. The guys who work at the jetwash think I'm a bit of a nutter, but hey, who cares!!! :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

brooklandsracer said:


> Maybe you should quote post 79 next time rather than quote 81 then I would know the answer relates to that question :wall:


maybe i wont bother next time


----------



## FallenAngel

Naith said:


> Lol, you're right - they're usually not that impressed! I know as I do something similar here in Spain. I time it when there's hardly anyone around. The guys who work at the jetwash think I'm a bit of a nutter, but hey, who cares!!! :lol:


I do the same thing, I live in apartment. I usually go very early in the morning on weekends when I'm free of work (around 7 in the morning the latest) or very late in the night on the week days . Everybody thinks I'm crazy But I really dont care :lol::lol:


----------



## Southy1978

Ordered my professor plush today to replace my 2 cheap no name microfibres that I currently use to dry the car.


----------



## Spuj

I've been using the Auto Finesse drying towel which is great at drying the car and is a lovely soft towel however it leaves lint everywhere and has been used and washed a good couple of times now.

It's a shame as it is a good drying towel and I will keep using it for certain jobs however I have a Professor Plush on order that I can't wait to use after all the good things I've read!


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered a Professor plush to try.


----------



## MarkusF

Thanks for your orders and support enjoy the professor plush :thumb:


----------



## mattyh2013

mattyh2013 said:


> Just ordered a Professor Plush !
> Cannot wait to use it :thumb:


Had a chance to test the Professor Plush today, and trust me is the dogs b*****ks :thumb:

Easily the best drying towel I have ever used.

Quick delivery, Excellent price, Great build quality, great size and absolutely soaks up the water.

I will be recommending this product to my fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## tonyy

Professor Plush definitely the best drying towels I have ever tried:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mikster

Have to agree. Tried mine today :thumb:


----------



## MarkusF

Thanks for the great feedback guys :thumb:


----------



## barry75

Most try out the professor plush getting good reviews on here.How much was postage guys?


----------



## Spuj

barry75 said:


> Most try out the professor plush getting good reviews on here.How much was postage guys?


Edit - My bad, correct prices below. I paid for Second class and it arrived 2 days later so was really impressed :thumb:


----------



## MarkusF

barry75 said:


> Most try out the professor plush getting good reviews on here.How much was postage guys?


Hey Barry75

2nd class is £3.95 1st class signed is £4.95

Hope that helps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

Used my Professor plush today for first time and was amazed how it soaked up all the water in one hit. No wringing it out just absorbed and done A1 job. I was advised by a few on here to wash it first before using but never did. It left no lint/fluff any where and probably just a precaution to advise this in case it might do.


----------



## mattyh2013

brooklandsracer said:


> I was advised by a few on here to wash it first before using but never did. It left no lint/fluff any where and probably just a precaution to advise this in case it might do.


Same here, didnt bother and no lint / fluff to be seen :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl

brooklandsracer said:


> I was advised by a few on here to wash it first before using but never did. It left no lint/fluff any where and probably just a precaution to advise this in case it might do.


It's not just about removing any lint/fluff but also to do with getting rid of anything from the manufacturing process that might marr your bodywork. Also, in my experience all MF products perform better after a few washes.


----------



## brooklandsracer

neilmcl said:


> It's not just about removing any lint/fluff but also to do with getting rid of anything from the manufacturing process that might marr your bodywork. Also, in my experience all MF products perform better after a few washes.


Thanks for the update Neil
Have just put in a wash with other cloths and look forward to it improving on the 100% satisfaction job it done on my car today.

This though is a top of the range product that exudes quality hence why I used as is, but if I had bought one of many cheaper products on market then no doubt would have washed first. Just looking at it and feeling how heavy it is you can 99.99% tell it is good to go from the off.


----------



## barry75

MarkusF said:


> Hey Barry75
> 
> 2nd class is £3.95 1st class signed is £4.95
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
Will get around to putting a order in soon


----------



## scooobydont

Used my Professor Plush for the first time today, previously had been using an autoglym drying MF towel and been happy with it until now.

The AG towel was immediately demoted to alloy drying duty.

SERIOUSLY good drying towel, well done chaps.


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Gyeon silk id the best out there. Ive used most. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualis

Hi

I can't decide between Professor Plush and Gyeon silk dryer. I have very soft paint and I need really safe drying towel.

Thank you


----------



## LeeH

I'm still rocking with my Souns Der Wonder towels which are old but still working fine.

I do have a chem guys Wooly Mammoth which is great but maybe not the towel of the moment anymore.


----------



## wrxmania

Just ordered 2 Professor Plush for my car. Sure they will be superb. 

Hope they are as good as my UBER Ultra Plush ones are 

Brian.


----------



## H-M3

Need to order some too


----------



## renton

Hi all. 

How are you all getting on with the Professor plush towels ?

My experience with them isn't good so far. I washed them before first use as per the instructions and let them air dry after. However I still need at least two cloths to dry my Octavia estate. They just dont seem to be absorbing the water as well as I expected. 

Also the amount of lint coming off them is unreal. I have to go round the car with another damp cloth afterwards to mop up all the lint. Is this normal ??


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

renton said:


> Hi all.
> 
> How are you all getting on with the Professor plush towels ?
> 
> My experience with them isn't good so far. I washed them before first use as per the instructions and let them air dry after. However I still need at least two cloths to dry my Octavia estate. They just dont seem to be absorbing the water as well as I expected.
> 
> Also the amount of lint coming off them is unreal. I have to go round the car with another damp cloth afterwards to mop up all the lint. Is this normal ??


they are very good towels and the best ive used so far.
what did you wash them with? if it was chemical guys microfibre wash thats probably why, did you dry it on radiator, that doesnt help either or hot dry in the dryer


----------



## LeeH

The CG wash is poor. I now use liquid ecover delicate wash and a splash of white vinegar. Seems to be a marked improvement. 

Tumble on low heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

LeeH said:


> The CG wash is poor. I now use liquid ecover delicate wash and a splash of white vinegar. Seems to be a marked improvement.
> 
> Tumble on low heat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yup, it ruined my cloths and towes! i now use adams just spray it on stick in the washing machine at 30c with a ball filled up with no bio no fabric softerner stuff and then spin dry on a low heat then hang up to dry


----------



## renton

Cheers. 

I used no bio liquid and air dried them as per the instructions. 

However I've just looked at the non boost liquid we have and it looks years old so may have gone off if that is at all possible. 

We have bought some new stuff today so I will give them another wash and see what happens. 

Fecks have offered to replace them but I will see what a wash does first.


----------



## dchapman88

I like to hand wash my pads and towels if they are new or lightly soiled
Washing machine for heavy soiled 
Non bio liquid 
I've tried the dedicated wash stuff before but saw no benefit over the specific stuff 
Dry on a baby cycle in the tumble dryer or air dry over a radiator or clothes horse 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------

